# Strain Recommendation needed



## stickywicked (Jul 8, 2012)

My first grow of trash seed just went into flower.  This was my test run and I'm ready to lay out a little cash for some serious seed.  My choices are Jack Herer, Blueberry and Satori (thank u THG).What do you think, this will be my second grow. Hydro in the tent (taking up all the space in my bedroom) 600w


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 9, 2012)

Go with the Jack. Let your first hightest strain be a legend I say.

Or go to a pick and mix site like Herbies and get a few of each one.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, Blueberry is pretty notorious for various leaf issues and may be the more difficult of the 3 for a brand new grower...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2012)

Since the Satori is such an up energetic high, I would recommend a more Indica strain for a nighttime smoke.  I have never grown Jack, but have tried Blueberry a couple of times and just never had any that I was really impressed with.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2012)

Jack is lovely. Grow it... it is a nice plant.


----------



## Locked (Jul 9, 2012)

Go Jack if ya want a sleep aid/Indica....Satori is ya want to experience a energetic Sativa without the long flowering times. I will be running Satori this fall for sure.jmo


----------



## stickywicked (Jul 9, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Since the Satori is such an up energetic high, I would recommend a more Indica strain for a nighttime smoke.  I have never grown Jack, but have tried Blueberry a couple of times and just never had any that I was really impressed with.


 
I pulled these strains from books and have no experience with any class weed since "nam".  I'm an illustrator and am all about a trippy high don't want to sleep.  I think  I'll get the jack and the satori, see what all the talk is about.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 10, 2012)

As long as you have the headroom, the Blueberry and Satori would be good.  The 'Dutch Passion Blueberry' I got as a freebie is now about 8.5 foot tall indoors.  Very sativa, thin and lanky.  Height-wise, about half of Satori did the same for me; they ranged from 3-foot to 8-foot and were very inconsistent.  Jack is legendary (and expensive) but might have more indica to give less height and more density.


----------



## ruufuus (Feb 9, 2014)

I wish I had experienced insight to share with you about these strains, however I can only recommend a few strains from experience, the top being critical kush by barneys farms.  Very indica dominant, fiery, tasty buds from this strain.  Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance, best of luck to you!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know iff you have ordered or not but iff you are an artist and like a good high that promotes creativity, the Larry OG Kush (to me) is some of the most inspiring and clear headed of any that I have had. I have never had straight Blueberry but I did have a blueberry X Romulon cross called Blueberry Punch and it was very easy to grow and produced amazingly well. It was a very "meditative" high and "couch-lock" while the LOG is more of a get up and go do something high (for me). 

I hope this helps


----------

